# Zenith Knock-off's and Coins



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*For Sale...*


























Brand New set of O.G. Zenith Knock-offs and Black Old School Coins.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

price?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Do they take the OG 2.5 inch chip? If they do, I'll take them. Consider them sold.


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Those in pics are the 2 1/4 chip KO's......meaning, not OG


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 AM~9425635
> *Those in pics are the 2 1/4 chip KO's......meaning, not OG
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2007, 11:34 AM~9425768
> *:yessad:
> *



CAST CADDY CHIPS FITT?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 AM~9425635
> *Those in pics are the 2 1/4 chip KO's......meaning, not OG
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 11 2007, 10:52 AM~9426367
> *CAST CADDY CHIPS FITT?
> *


yes


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

hit me up with a price man


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Dec 11 2007, 05:53 AM~9424302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 11 2007, 08:07 AM~9424512
> *Do they take the OG 2.5 inch chip?  If they do, I'll take them.  Consider them sold.
> *


Sorry Ragtop they're 2 1/4"...
BTW the 2 1/5" Zenith Chips you ordered are on their way let me know how you like em...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Still got some 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...










P.S. The Multi Color Coins (center row, left) are sold out right now.
I have more colors available in the top row of Zenith Coins (like red/gold, white/gold, and purple/gold) :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

pm sent!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 11 2007, 04:30 PM~9428194
> *pm sent!
> *


Reply sent...

Alot of activity... you dont see these everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Still got one set of Caddy Gold Chips and one set of Impala Chrome Chips...*










*Prices are as follows:
Chrome Coins $65.00 set
Gold Coins $70.00 set * :thumbsup: 

**Also available BRAND NEW 13X7's Chrome with Gold Spokes $370.00...*
Package deal: 13's listed above with gold knock-offs and your choice of Chevy or Caddy chips in gold $400.00. :0


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

gimme a price on k/o's,impala chips,and a lead hammer if you have em shipped to 15202(pittsburgh)


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 02:13 PM~9428036
> *BTW the 2 1/5" Zenith Chips you ordered are on their way let me know how you like em...
> *


Got them today. They look great. Thanks again. Great Seller!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 12 2007, 12:24 PM~9435097
> *gimme a price on k/o's,impala chips,and a lead hammer if you have em shipped to 15202(pittsburgh)
> *


Impala coins are 2 1/2" so they only fit knock-offs with the large recess. But Chips are $65, Hammer is $15, if you want large hole knock-offs they would be $100. LMK if your interested an I'll calc shipping for you.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 12 2007, 01:41 PM~9435801
> *Impala coins are 2 1/2" so they only fit knock-offs with the large recess. But Chips are $65, Hammer is $15, if you want large hole knock-offs they would be $100. LMK if your interested an I'll calc shipping for you.
> *


yea pm me with a total and i want large hole two bars just chrome(not gold-unless thats all u have) if you got em thanks


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 12 2007, 01:45 PM~9435831
> *yea pm me with a total and i want large hole two bars just chrome(not gold-unless thats all u have) if you got em thanks
> *


PM sent...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i have been wanting some charcol z chips. :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 03:00 AM~9423982
> *For Sale...
> 
> 
> ...


you dont send to canada right?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 12 2007, 04:18 PM~9437197
> *you dont send to canada right?
> *


Yes I ship to canada... :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I need those knock offs with chrome impala chips, do you have those knock-offs in gold?

ps I need 5 of each


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 12 2007, 05:32 PM~9437326
> *Yes I ship to canada...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

how about the bowtie coins u got


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 14 2007, 05:05 PM~9454943
> *how about the bowtie coins u got
> *


What about them?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

do you have 5 impala chips, or 5 chevy chips?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 18 2007, 10:22 PM~9480981
> *do you have 5 impala chips, or 5 chevy chips?
> *


Sold my last set last weekend...


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

how much for the knockoffs w chips


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 02:27 PM~9428144
> *Still got some 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 02:27 PM~9428144
> *Still got some 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

will they fit any knock offs


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 11:07 PM~9497867
> *will they fit any knock offs
> *


Caddy, Chevy, Lincoln Coins= 2 1/4" (Fits all china and Dayton KO's)
Impala and Zenith Coins= 2 1/2" (Fits only OG Zenith KO's or *2 1/2" Envious Touch KO's*) 

:0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT :wave:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

did u get any multi color chips in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: how much set of 4 ? let know me thanks homies


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 20 2007, 10:14 PM~9497922
> *Caddy, Chevy, Lincoln Coins= 2 1/4" (Fits all china and Dayton KO's)
> Impala and Zenith Coins= 2 1/2" (Fits only OG Zenith KO's or 2 1/2" Envious Touch KO's)
> 
> ...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mirage_dallas_@Dec 31 2007, 03:56 AM~9571453
> *:0  :cheesy: how much set of 4 ? let know me thanks homies
> *


Which ones... they're different prices


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a set of these and 1 set of multi chips and a set of 2.5 white with the eagle that say cambell calif on them $120 A set let me know$120 a set anybody intersted sorry about the price but when you have the only set left you cant just give them away!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 6 2008, 07:03 AM~9619845
> *I have a set of these and 1 set of multi chips and a set of 2.5 white with the eagle that say cambell calif on them $120 A set let me know$120 a set anybody intersted sorry about the price but when you have the only set left you cant just give them away!
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have YOUR actual pictures of the OG zenith chips???????  :0


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 AM~9619845
> *I have a set of these and 1 set of multi chips and a set of 2.5 white with the eagle that say cambell calif on them $120 A set let me know$120 a set anybody intersted sorry about the price but when you have the only set left you cant just give them away!
> 
> 
> ...


 Bro $120.00 a set for O.G. multi-colors is a deal. I haven't got rid of mine for that very same reason. These are very hard to come by these days.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jan 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9624352
> *Bro $120.00 a set for O.G. multi-colors is a deal.  I haven't got rid of mine for that very same reason.  These are very hard to come by these days.
> 
> 
> ...


J__N, I NEED SOME FOR THE PREMIUM KNOCK OFFS.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 02:00 AM~9423982
> *For Sale...
> 
> 
> ...


Still got these knock-off available... also got plenty of Zenith 2.5" Coins and Gold Caddy/Chevy 2.25" Coins


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Come and get your Zenith coins!!!  :wave: 










Envious Touch the Wire Wheel Coin King :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Not to mention Buick and Oldsmobile Cast Coins coming @ March 2008 :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 9 2008, 09:59 AM~9647688
> *Not to mention Buick and Oldsmobile Cast Coins coming @ March 2008  :0
> *


thats what im waiting for is the buick ones


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

How much for the black ones (the first in the pic)?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 15 2008, 01:25 AM~9698287
> *How much for the black ones (the first in the pic)?
> *











Top left or bottom left?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 14 2008, 11:35 PM~9698337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the middle left coins?????


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Top left


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 15 2008, 02:12 PM~9702351
> *how much for the middle left coins?????
> *


X3


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 15 2008, 06:03 PM~9703290
> *Top left
> *


$85.00 set


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 15 2008, 04:12 PM~9702351
> *how much for the middle left coins?????
> *


I'm out right now but I will be getting a few sets of 2.5" multicolors in durring March and a bunch of 2.25" :biggrin: 

Remember... _Envious Touch is the wire wheel chip king!_


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9707220
> *I'm out right now but I will be getting a few sets of 2.5" multicolors in durring March and a bunch of 2.25"  :biggrin:
> 
> Remember... Envious Touch is the wire wheel chip king!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9707220
> *I'm out right now but I will be getting a few sets of 2.5" multicolors in durring March and a bunch of 2.25"  :biggrin:
> 
> Remember... Envious Touch is the wire wheel chip king!
> *


Campbell Multis?? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2008, 01:03 AM~9707256
> *Campbell Multis??  :biggrin:
> *


some may be cambell... we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2008, 11:05 PM~9707267
> *some may be cambell... we'll see  :biggrin:
> *


lmk when you have cambell ones :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2008, 11:05 PM~9707267
> *some may be cambell... we'll see  :biggrin:
> *


LMK when you get some OG Cambell Zenith chips. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 16 2008, 07:57 AM~9708522
> *lmk when you have cambell ones  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Bump... 
Come and get your Zenith Knock-Off's and Coins :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEED A SET OF OG CAMPBELL MULTI COLOR CHIPS..... :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I Have 1 $50 1/4 says Cambell muilti I Have four 2.5 white with gold birds $120


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Feb 5 2008, 11:12 PM~9874631
> *I Have 1 $50 1/4 says Cambell muilti I Have four 2.5 white with gold birds $120
> *


Or you can buy mine for $85.00set :biggrin: top row in the picture below available in: White, Red, Black, Gold, Green, Purple...

Still got 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...










I have everything pictured above except the Multi Color Coins (center row, left) but will have some next month _"with campbell"_ :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 5 2008, 11:21 PM~9875611
> *Or you can buy mine for $85.00set  :biggrin:  top row in the picture below available in: White, Red, Black, Gold, Green, Purple...
> 
> Still got 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 5 2008, 11:21 PM~9875611
> *Or you can buy mine for $85.00set  :biggrin:  top row in the picture below available in: White, Red, Black, Gold, Green, Purple...
> 
> Still got 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> ...


put me down for 1 set for sure maybe 2 of Campbell multi colored chips


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Do these coins come in 2 1/4"


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 6 2008, 05:10 PM~9879528
> *Do these coins come in 2 1/4"
> 
> 
> ...


*Styles Available in 2 1/2"*: All coins in the picture below.
*Styles Available in 2 1/4"*: Black on Chrome "Old School" (Bottom Left), Multi Color (Middle Left).















*If you wanna run the large chip but dont have real Zeniths... I have China Knock-Off's with 2 1/2" Opening Available *:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 5 2008, 11:21 PM~9875611
> *Or you can buy mine for $85.00set  :biggrin:  top row in the picture below available in: White, Red, Black, Gold, Green, Purple...
> 
> Still got 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> ...


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 12 2007, 11:20 AM~9435067
> *Still got one set of Caddy Gold Chips and one set of Impala Chrome Chips...
> 
> 
> ...


i need some of those chrome caddy chips whats good :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Feb 6 2008, 06:18 PM~9880000
> *i need some of those chrome caddy chips whats good  :thumbsup:
> *


Sold out right now... will have some next month


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 5 2008, 11:21 PM~9875611
> *Or you can buy mine for $85.00set  :biggrin:  top row in the picture below available in: White, Red, Black, Gold, Green, Purple...
> 
> Still got 2 1/2" Zenith Coins available...
> ...


lmk bout green w/ cambell ones


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 12:00 AM~9423982
> *For Sale...
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 these. also how much for the cast lincoln chrome


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 6 2008, 10:28 PM~9882564
> *how much 4 these. also how much for the cast lincoln chrome
> *


*Zenith Knock off's and coins are 350.00 a set... that's $100.00 cheaper than any one else* :biggrin: 











*Cast Coins are $65 in chrome but I dont have anymore Lincolns and I wont be making any more...
I'm only going to be casting Cadillac, Chevy, Buick, and Old's.*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 6 2008, 06:24 PM~9879640
> *Styles Available in 2 1/2": All coins in the picture below.
> Styles Available in 2 1/4": Black on Chrome "Old School" (Bottom Left), Multi Color (Middle Left).
> 
> ...


When will you have some 2 1/4" middle left multi colored zeniths ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 7 2008, 06:11 PM~9889017
> *When will you have some 2 1/4" middle left multi colored zeniths ?
> *


Hopefully next month.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 7 2008, 07:14 PM~9889045
> *Hopefully next month.
> *


You have a PM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I NEED 2 1/2 CHIPS WHAT U GOT...MULTI COLORED OR CAST


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:21 PM~9708698
> *LMK when you get some OG Cambell Zenith chips. :biggrin:
> *


 Sup Lac?

Nothing like the O.G. Campbell on them Zeniths KOs huh?





















BTW... obviously didn't make it out there. Had to cancel my trip at the last minute. You been alright?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Sup Ragtop?

Be patient (and willing to stand in line). Maybe one of these days I'll decide to part with the engraved ones. :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 11 2008, 05:06 PM~9919023
> *Sup Lac?
> 
> Nothing like the O.G. Campbell on them Zeniths KOs huh?
> ...


Yupp!!! There is Nothing like the OG's ZZZZZ. :biggrin: 

I'm good homie. How about you?  

LMK when you plan to come out to So.Cal para tomar los unas frias by the way, You still need the El co parts or a el co bed cover?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 12 2008, 01:27 AM~9921341
> *Yupp!!! There is Nothing like the OG's ZZZZZ. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm good homie. How about you?
> ...


 Unas frias with some real Mexican food in Cali sounds real firme homie. I'll keep you posted.

Affirmative on the Elco parts dog. I'm getting ready for Tampe homie. The sooner the better. 

Bed cover is for my camarada. I know he's looking for one. How much shipped out here dog. I'll let him know and we'll go from there.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

wuzup hustler jus wanna know if u still have the i think 2 1/2 s` solid gold z chips n black eagle chips as well i have the locking 2 bar str8 wing homie n also wanna know on the engraving done on them and replating them in gold with my deez as well engraved and replated center gold for my luxury sport thanx bro and also the price on str8 wing chrome z k offs with locking if u got them or if not the ones pictured on here with the gold caddy emblems 4 my carnalitos big body thanx player get ur hustle on homie!!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surwestrider_@Mar 5 2008, 03:38 PM~10096261
> *wuzup hustler jus wanna know if u still have the i think 2 1/2 s` solid gold z chips n black eagle chips as well i have the locking 2 bar str8 wing homie n also wanna know on the engraving done on them and replating them in gold with my deez as well engraved and replated center gold for my luxury sport thanx bro and also the price on str8 wing chrome z k offs with locking if u got them or if not the ones pictured on here with the gold caddy emblems 4 my carnalitos big body thanx player get ur hustle on homie!!!
> *


1. Yes we still got some 2 1/2" Black and Gold Zenith chips $85.00/set (top row in picture below)

2. We only carry the non-locking older style Zenith Knock-Offs $300.00/set or $350.00 with chips

3. Gold China Zenith style Knock-Off's with gold Chips $215.00/set


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

For any of you that are are coming out for the Pomona Swapmeet this Sunday I will have a vendor booth there with alot of Aircraft, Hydraulic, Wheels, and other Lowrider/Auto related parts... 

_*Sunday March 9th
Road: 23 Space: 69*_

See y'all there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Any update on the multis??? :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

do you any caddy chips, but in the plastic coin?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 10 2008, 06:30 PM~10136313
> *Any update on the multis???  :biggrin:
> *


Yup... they're already done just being shipped right now... and like I said before there are some Campbell's in the batch but the zenith script looks different.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 10 2008, 06:41 PM~10136451
> *do you any caddy chips, but in the plastic coin?
> *


I only have one more caddy coin left in gold... the new ones are already casted and I'll be sending them to the tumbler this week and then on to the plater... hopefully done by the end of the month (this includes chevy coins too). 

For your second question, I dont carry plastic coins... only cast.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

<span style='color:red'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397580</a>


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2007, 01:00 AM~9423982
> *For Sale...
> 
> 
> ...


/ 

Do you still have these if so how much??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Mar 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10146647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... and look at above post :biggrin:


----------

